# loud music? can it crack/shatter my tank?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

just curious, becasue i know high pitch music can crack glass, i listen to my music with high treble so it's nice and clear. should i have to worry about my tanks breaking? they are in the same room.

you gotten remember the tank is morelikely to crack than regular glass becasue it has so much pressure put in it???????????


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i would think the music would crack/shatter your eardrums way before your tank


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> you gotten remember the tank is morelikely to crack than regular glass becasue it has so much pressure put in it???????????


 its also about 6 times thicker than say a window pane . . . no, music playing in your room will not crack your tank. it may however freak out your fish if they can feel any of the vibrations from the base.

~Will.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

ur poor fish. it wont crack the tank but it will mess ur fish up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I remeber reading that fish hears at a different frequencey than music vibration.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This would normally sound rediculous to me but, my uncle had a 38 gallon octagon shatter when a train went by once.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serrapygo said:


> This would normally sound rediculous to me but, my uncle had a 38 gallon octagon shatter when a train went by once.


 that was probably due to sheer vibration rather than noise.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

heh, alright then, tanks for the help


----------



## piranha pissball (Aug 29, 2003)

NO YOUR SHITTY RAP MUSIC WILL NOT SHATTER THE GLASS NO MATTER HOW HARD YOU BUMB IT. TRUST ME I BLAST SCORPIONS ON A REGULAR BASIS AND MY SPEAKERS ARE RIGHT NEXT TO THE TANK.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks for you kind input pissball


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha pissball said:


> NO YOUR SHITTY RAP MUSIC WILL NOT SHATTER THE GLASS NO MATTER HOW HARD YOU BUMB IT. TRUST ME I BLAST SCORPIONS ON A REGULAR BASIS AND MY SPEAKERS ARE RIGHT NEXT TO THE TANK.










troll.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

piranha pissball said:


> TRUST ME I BLAST SCORPIONS ON A REGULAR BASIS










i wouldnt admit that


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

rday said:


> i would think the music would crack/shatter your eardrums way before your tank










One question.. why do you listen to music with the treble maxed out?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

opposite reason why people listen with the bass maxed out.

i like how its clear. and its not maxed out. 
on my stereo, theres a scale: -10 to 10+ for both bass and treble.

i lesten to bass at 2 and treble at 6, or bass at a negative and treble at 2. i mess around with it alot, but i dont like the added sounds bass makes, only the movement


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sounds reasonable


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

when I play music...my phish dance around...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hays98 said:


> piranha pissball said:
> 
> 
> > TRUST ME I BLAST SCORPIONS ON A REGULAR BASIS
> ...


 Pahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha









































































*turns on "wind of change"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think as long as you don't sing aria's, you're tanks will be safe...


----------

